# Free Car!



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I know, I've tried before







But it has got to go, I am sick of moving it around to get at stuff.

Volvo 740GL 2.0L Automatic 1989

Electric everything and it all works (apart from fuel).

No rust but dents here and there where various other cars have disintegrated against it.

I have tried very hard to give it away but nobody wants it, I don't know why. Even my nephew refused and he hasn't even got a car yet.









If it still there in a week I am going to do something with it.


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Stick it on ebay with a starting price of 99p?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mark if I could Justify the cost to come and get it I'd have it but then I'd get the "what you got that pile of scrap for?" "you ain't leaving that outside the house!" etc etc etc.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jeremy67 said:


> Stick it on ebay with a starting price of 99p?


Or put a watch on Ebay with a free Volvo


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> "what you got that pile of scrap for?"



















I liked driving the Volvo more than any other car, I stopped driving an A4 as soon as it turned up! It was as comfortable as my bed, rock solid, super quiet and smooth. Pressure from Carolyn, my neighbours and my business partner (who was horrified by it and mortified whenever I used it to meet clients







) made me give up on it.

It's the first car I've ever had any interest in, I am back to normal cars now.









I have advertised it on the Volvo owners club site, free of charge, no takers yet.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, make a funny ebay auction out of it.....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Yeah, make a funny ebay auction out of it.....


But I want to give it away. I have just had a nibble on the Volvo site but the guy wants pictures, I can hardly believe it, I am giving the f***g thing away


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your local collage will have a engineering/ mechanic course, they might want it to practice on?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Your local collage will have a engineering/ mechanic course, they might want it to practice on?


But I want to somebody to take it, drive it and cherish it, I want it to be driving around it 2016 not taken apart for fun.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I suggest that you enrol at teacher training college and buy a Tweed jacket with leather elbow patches  .


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Does it come with a full tank of petrol









I'll get my coat.......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just a thought and I know you don't want it breaking up but most local fire brigades are always looking for "practice" cars, especially if they have an open day coming up.

If you do decide it has to go and can't get any takers might be worth a phone call. They might even let you have a go on one of the post cutters


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Im afraid it is the world we live in.

Just dump it or you will end up like my father


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Have you tried Freecycle? It's a Yahoo group where people advertise free stuff and most things seem to go - the nearest one to you is Leeds I suspect. They're a nice bunch and I'm sure someone will take it...

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/freecycleleeds/


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Weird, this is a conversation I had with a guy on the Volvo forum, what sort of parents wouldn't want their son to drive a Volvo 740,they must want him to die or something.









MAY know someone who is interested. I'll ask him and let you know either tonight or tomorrow morning.

Dont suppose you have any pictures i can show him by chance have you?

Cheers

Sorry I don't have any pictures but if I have to take some to clinch a deal to give a car away I could might motivate myself.

Ive just spoken to him and hes definatly interested but hes got to run it past a few people first. Hes going to ring me later so i'll let you know. Ive passed on a link to this thread too.

Dont think its gonna happen, his parents are being harsh thanks for your time anyway










I am seriously thinking about selling the Mondeo and using it again


----------

